
What Is the Best VPN? - Prodbydie
I had a very bad experience with NordVPN, slow internet, disconnection from servers and continuous problems. What is the best vpn?
======
gtirloni
Check the previous discussions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=Ask%20hn%20vpn&sort=byDate&type=story)

------
runjake
Same discussion from 4 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21680824](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21680824)

Same discussion from 11 days ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21634704](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21634704)

Using "vpn site:news.ycombinator.com" in Google will pop up even more prior
discussions that will shed light.

